# Sarah



## thebeginning (Oct 31, 2005)

here are a few shots I took the other day while in Dallas. 

















thanks for any comments and critique


----------



## Verbal (Oct 31, 2005)

The last shot may be a tad overexposed, but it brings out her gorgeous eyes.

Nice shots, all of them!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 31, 2005)

Looks good but I find that her eye lashes are distracting...something felt weird about the first two and then it clicked with the last one...her eye lashes are all clumped together, they look very artificial and distract from her pretty face and gorgeous eyes.


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 31, 2005)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Looks good but I find that her eye lashes are distracting...something felt weird about the first two and then it clicked with the last one...her eye lashes are all clumped together, they look very artificial and distract from her pretty face and gorgeous eyes.


I agree..


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 31, 2005)

I like the second one best!!! the first one is also very interesting but for me, it should have more "air" above her head... you know ... just a bit more space up there. the second one is fantastic - great eyes! lovely light and pose and fantastic DOF. and I hope that you don't mind a bit of critique on the last one... ok.. the last one would be great if she didn't have so much powder on her face... it just looks very artificial... try encouraging her not to do make-up and then take her on a photo shoot... natural girls are way prettier, I think so...


----------



## Corry (Oct 31, 2005)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Looks good but I find that her eye lashes are distracting...something felt weird about the first two and then it clicked with the last one...her eye lashes are all clumped together, they look very artificial and distract from her pretty face and gorgeous eyes.



Agree...the eyelashes are very distracting.


----------



## Alison (Oct 31, 2005)

Great DOF, love the 2nd pose and I agree about the lashes.


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 31, 2005)

fab! :thumbup:


----------



## clemeys (Oct 31, 2005)

2 is my fav also love the dof, would like to see her shot a little more at an angle too, not just straight on w/ the face.  Agree the lashes make the shot look artificial.


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 31, 2005)

I really like the second one.  All the shots are good though.  Nothing you could do about those lashes.


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks guys! 

i would try fixing up the lashes a bit, but i'm afraid i'd kill it.


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 31, 2005)

Agreed, the second one is the strongest, yet I also love the colour of the background in the first.

(Same comment regarding the lashes.. but.. that is beyond the point)


----------



## Sharkbait (Oct 31, 2005)

Did you add a vignette in post-production?


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 31, 2005)

yes i added some slight vignetting.  do you think it's too strong?  i still havent found my favorite method for that...


----------



## Sharkbait (Oct 31, 2005)

It's just noticeable around the bottom, that's all.  Almost every time I do vignetting in the studio, I end up erasing it around the bottom.  It's not bad at all in these, I just noticed it because I deal with it so much in the studio.


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 31, 2005)

ah, ok. well i'll keep that in mind, thanks!


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 31, 2005)

Very nice images and beautiful girl but the eyelashes are just to distracting for me. 

Eric


----------



## craig (Oct 31, 2005)

Excellent lighting, exposure etc. The composition is definetly classic. I have never been a fan of seeing the subject's teeth.


----------



## danny (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm confused about all the comments concerning the eye lashes.  Is that not something that the photographer has very little control over?  I'll confess that I don't keep up with styles but, maybe this is a new trend or something.  I'm not really a fan of the low rider jeans that everyone seems to be wearing but it's hard to take a photo of a girl without them these days.  I like the photo's, and she's a very attractive young lady.


----------



## Corry (Nov 1, 2005)

danny said:
			
		

> I'm confused about all the comments concerning the eye lashes.  Is that not something that the photographer has very little control over?  I'll confess that I don't keep up with styles but, maybe this is a new trend or something.  I'm not really a fan of the low rider jeans that everyone seems to be wearing but it's hard to take a photo of a girl without them these days.  I like the photo's, and she's a very attractive young lady.



Not a trend, some young girls just have the mistaken idea that if you put tons of mascara on it will make it look like you have tons of long thick beautiful eyelashes, where instead it clumps and looks like hairy spider legs.  I suspect many young girls do the same thing, as I have seen a few others (always VERY young) that do this.  Once she figures out how to do it in moderation, she'll learn to really bring out those eyes, not that she needs make up at all to do that.  She has beautiful eyes. I had to learn myself..I didn't have anyone to teach me...but eventually I figured out after I put the mascara on, to take another mascara brush with no mascara at all on it, and brush it through to separate the lashes, before they dried together.  

And no, the photog may not have control over it, but it's a distracting element of the photo none-the-less.


----------



## danny (Nov 1, 2005)

Corry, thanks for the response.  Do you feel that in a case where makeup, or something else, that could be a possible distraction, is something a photographer should mention to a subject?  I guess I can imagine someone jumping up and leaving in a huff if makeup, or unflattering clothing, etc. were mentioned.  I don't want to hijack Daniel's thread here, but I am curious.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Nov 1, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Not a trend, some young girls just have the mistaken idea that if you put tons of mascara on it will make it look like you have tons of long thick beautiful eyelashes, where instead it clumps and looks like hairy spider legs.  I suspect many young girls do the same thing, as I have seen a few others (always VERY young) that do this.  Once she figures out how to do it in moderation, she'll learn to really bring out those eyes, not that she needs make up at all to do that.  She has beautiful eyes. I had to learn myself..I didn't have anyone to teach me...but eventually I figured out after I put the mascara on, to take another mascara brush with no mascara at all on it, and brush it through to separate the lashes, before they dried together.
> 
> And no, the photog may not have control over it, but it's a distracting element of the photo none-the-less.



She looks 30+ to me though.

I think these are ok, not great.  They look post porcessed and airbrushed.  Maybe it's her make up but it doesn't look good.  As said the eyelashes ae nto nice, she only seems to have about 6 eyelashes on each lid.  Makeup is the major let down in this.


----------



## Corry (Nov 1, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> *She looks 30+ to me though.*
> 
> I think these are ok, not great.  They look post porcessed and airbrushed.  Maybe it's her make up but it doesn't look good.  As said the eyelashes ae nto nice, she only seems to have about 6 eyelashes on each lid.  Makeup is the major let down in this.



 :lmao:  I'm always amused when 'youngins' try and guess a person's age!


----------



## Digital Matt (Nov 1, 2005)

I think the problem with the lashes is that you have blurred her skin to hide blemishes and soften, yet you have masked off the eyelashes, and they are overly sharp in comparison to the skin.


----------



## woodsac (Nov 1, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Not a trend, some young girls just have the mistaken idea that if you put tons of mascara on it will make it look like you have tons of long thick beautiful eyelashes, where instead it clumps and looks like hairy spider legs. I suspect many young girls do the same thing, as I have seen a few others (always VERY young) that do this. Once she figures out how to do it in moderation, she'll learn to really bring out those eyes, not that she needs make up at all to do that. She has beautiful eyes. I had to learn myself..I didn't have anyone to teach me...but eventually I figured out after I put the mascara on, to take another mascara brush with no mascara at all on it, and brush it through to separate the lashes, before they dried together.
> 
> And no, the photog may not have control over it, but it's a distracting element of the photo none-the-less.


 
Actually, this _IS_ a trend! Girls are doing their eyelashes like that intentionally  They even have special mascara *tools* to help with the effect. I also find them distracting. But, since she chooses to wear them that way, I'm sure she will love the photos!


----------



## Corry (Nov 1, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Actually, this _IS_ a trend! Girls are doing their eyelashes like that intentionally  They even have special mascara *tools* to help with the effect. I also find them distracting. But, since she chooses to wear them that way, I'm sure she will love the photos!



Are you sure about that? I honestly can't imagine that being in fashion, and being a cosmetician at Walgreens I haven't heard of it...maybe I am old at 23.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 1, 2005)

danny said:
			
		

> Corry, thanks for the response.  Do you feel that in a case where makeup, or something else, that could be a possible distraction, is something a photographer should mention to a subject?  I guess I can imagine someone jumping up and leaving in a huff if makeup, or unflattering clothing, etc. were mentioned.  I don't want to hijack Daniel's thread here, but I am curious.



I absolutely think it's the photographers job to mention or correct these types of things.  Unless there is a hired make-up artist to be responsible for it.  Like if she had a clothing label showing, or spinach in her teeth...you have to do more than just click the shutter...for this type of shot anyway.  If it's a journalistic type of shot, you would probably just let it go...because you are recording a moment in time rather than creating a portrait.

Although, this might have been what this girl wanted to do...maybe it is the current style...there is no accounting for taste.  It just doesn't seem to fit with the style of clothes & hair.


----------



## Corry (Nov 1, 2005)

danny said:
			
		

> Corry, thanks for the response.  Do you feel that in a case where makeup, or something else, that could be a possible distraction, is something a photographer should mention to a subject?  I guess I can imagine someone jumping up and leaving in a huff if makeup, or unflattering clothing, etc. were mentioned.  I don't want to hijack Daniel's thread here, but I am curious.



Whoops, I missed this post.  I do agree with Mike though...yes, the photog should step in, but I think I would have a hard time doing it in a case like this, for fear of insulting them.


----------



## woodsac (Nov 1, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Are you sure about that? I honestly can't imagine that being in fashion, and being a cosmetician at Walgreens I haven't heard of it...maybe I am old at 23.


 
It started as more of a high-society, runway model thing. But, like any other so-called trend, it made it's way to our youth :meh:  

They apply single, false eyelashes in groups until they get the desired effect. The cluster (groups of pointy eyelashes) was the most popular. Here's a picture from none other than a prom page :???:  I couldn't find a picture with the same style. My wife showed me pics prolly about 6-8 months ago in a hair style magazine.

http://www.yourprom.com/beauty/popup_photo.ssf?/cgi-bin/slide-show.cgi/modbride/yourprom/slide_show.ata?index=5&g_id=4361


----------



## Corry (Nov 1, 2005)

wow....well, I guess maybe I'm wrong. But I still don't like it.  :greenpbl:


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 1, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Actually, this _IS_ a trend! Girls are doing their eyelashes like that intentionally


Thats what I thought too. Those are not distracting (for me) in these images. She'll love these, I'm sure.


----------



## danny (Nov 1, 2005)

I can understand the spinach in the teeth, or the clothing tag, but with makup or something similar, I just don't know.  Sure would hate to see tears in those eyes.


----------



## Bettybooty (Nov 1, 2005)

The mascara looks awful.   Sorry!


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Nov 1, 2005)

Great job on your behalf but unfortunately, like everyone else,* I HATE the eyelashes*! It looks like they are spiders, or drawn on with a computer pencil, etc.... Either way, though it was completely out of your control, her eyelashes are too distracting and ruin the shots for me. However, since she did her eyes, she will probably like the shots and maybe that's all that matters.


----------

